# Dufour 365 vs Beneteau 373



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I know the price range is slightly different, but can anyone comment on the things that a first time (new) sailboat buyer would not know?

Right now i love the interior and deck layout of the Dufour, but it is a little more pricey. 

Also, anyone have any strong opinions for or against 2 or 3 cabin layouts?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I guess at the heart of the question is where and how do you plan to use the boat? In places like the Chesapeake where there the predominant wind conditions are quite light punctuated by breezes that are quite heavy, The Beneteau should afford you more sailing days and a more easily handled boat when you are short handed. In a number of areas around the country there is very healthy one design fleets for the 36.7. Generally I like the build quality on the Beneteau better than what I have seen on the Dufour. On the other hand, in fairness, I have not had a chance to really scrutinize the newest Dufour offerings which are supposedly a bit better constructed than earlier Dufours.

The cabin layout is strictly a personal prefernence item. I am not sure that a universal case can be made either way.

Jeff


----------



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

I find the B 373 to be quite visually unpleasing. The freeboard is rediculously high and the boat is also very tender. Good for sailing in flat water but otherwise not as great.

Just my opinion.

M Murphy


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I''m sorry, for some reason I thought that you were asking for a comparason between the Dufour 37 and a Beneteau 36.7. I just caught that you were referring to the 373. I think that these are not as well constructed as the 36.7''s and probably are pretty much on a par with Dufour. 

The other comments in my earlier post on the 36.7 really do not apply. The Dufour should be a slightly better sailing boat than the Beneteau 373. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am overall very impressed with the Dufour models. 

I am going to France sometime in early 06'' for a Dufour factory tour as we are also considering a Dufour 40 over the Beneteau 40.7 I do like the Beneteau 40.7 and there seems to be a lot of them at least on Lake Michigan. 

In general, I am not a real big Beneteau fan to begin with. I like them enough to own one as much as other brands but that is about it. 

When it is all said and done, the Dufour 40 will come in a bit closer to $300,000 than $200,000. This is more than I wanted to spend as well. I am still doing homework but am very excited about the prospects of owning a Dufour. 

The 365 has a lot of things going for it. As much as I like the design, the boat is just a little small for me as I already have a 36'' boat. The design offers a very good flow with a lot of storage and convenience. I do like the idea of a complete forward cabin as opossed to a standard "Vee" berth configuration. The 40 is designed the same in the same fashion. 

The Dufour is a little pricy, true but in my opinion, it does not compete with the Beneteau in terms of market segment. It is a different boat. It also has a lower profile and sleeker design; I guess a "sexier" look for lack of a better word. I had the opportunity to sail on a Dufour 44 out on the open ocean which really impressed me. 

The Dufour is Built to Bureau
Veritas specifications. Among other aspects of construction, no boat built with an interior liner will qualify. I advise looking into that as I think it is important to note. The Dufour is CE Offshore Category "A". The boats will not disappoint either one of us I don''t think.

If it means anything to you, the Dufour 365 was nominated boat of the year by Cruising World, (winner announced in Feb.), and selected Boat of the Year in France, home of both Beneteau and Dufour.

You are considering two good boats. The Beneteau is obviously a very popular boat. I think you will be happy either way. 

Side note:I have a "thing" for entering 
a harbor being a little more unique as opposed to just another whatever, but that is more of a personal taste.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am overall very impressed with the Dufour models. 

I am going to France sometime in early 06'' for a Dufour factory tour as we are also considering a Dufour 40 over the Beneteau 40.7 I do like the Beneteau 40.7 and there seems to be a lot of them at least on Lake Michigan. 

In general, I am not a real big Beneteau fan to begin with. I like them enough to own one as much as other brands but that is about it. 

When it is all said and done, the Dufour 40 will come in a bit closer to $300,000 than $200,000. This is more than I wanted to spend as well. I am still doing homework but am very excited about the prospects of owning a Dufour. 

The 365 has a lot of things going for it. As much as I like the design, the boat is just a little small for me as I already have a 36'' boat. The design offers a very good flow with a lot of storage and convenience. I do like the idea of a complete forward cabin as opossed to a standard "Vee" berth configuration. The 40 is designed the same in the same fashion. 

The Dufour is a little pricy, true but in my opinion, it does not compete with the Beneteau in terms of market segment. It is a different boat. It also has a lower profile and sleeker design; I guess a "sexier" look for lack of a better word. I had the opportunity to sail on a Dufour 44 out on the open ocean which really impressed me. 

The Dufour is Built to Bureau
Veritas specifications. Among other aspects of construction, no boat built with an interior liner will qualify. I advise looking into that as I think it is important to note. The Dufour is CE Offshore Category "A". The boats will not disappoint either one of us I don''t think.

If it means anything to you, the Dufour 365 was nominated boat of the year by Cruising World, (winner announced in Feb.), and selected Boat of the Year in France, home of both Beneteau and Dufour.

You are considering two good boats. The Beneteau is obviously a very popular boat. I think you will be happy either way. 

Side note:I have a "thing" for entering 
a harbor being a little more unique as opposed to just another whatever, but that is more of a personal taste.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am overall very impressed with the Dufour models. 

I am going to France sometime in early 06'' for a Dufour factory tour as we are also considering a Dufour 40 over the Beneteau 40.7 I do like the Beneteau 40.7 and there seems to be a lot of them at least on Lake Michigan. 

In general, I am not a real big Beneteau fan to begin with. I like them enough to own one as much as other brands but that is about it. 

When it is all said and done, the Dufour 40 will come in a bit closer to $300,000 than $200,000. This is more than I wanted to spend as well. I am still doing homework but am very excited about the prospects of owning a Dufour. 

The 365 has a lot of things going for it. As much as I like the design, the boat is just a little small for me as I already have a 36'' boat. The design offers a very good flow with a lot of storage and convenience. I do like the idea of a complete forward cabin as opossed to a standard "Vee" berth configuration. The 40 is designed the same in the same fashion. 

The Dufour is a little pricy, true but in my opinion, it does not compete with the Beneteau in terms of market segment. It is a different boat. It also has a lower profile and sleeker design; I guess a "sexier" look for lack of a better word. I had the opportunity to sail on a Dufour 44 out on the open ocean which really impressed me. 

The Dufour is Built to Bureau
Veritas specifications. Among other aspects of construction, no boat built with an interior liner will qualify. I advise looking into that as I think it is important to note. The Dufour is CE Offshore Category "A". The boats will not disappoint either one of us I don''t think.

If it means anything to you, the Dufour 365 was nominated boat of the year by Cruising World, (winner announced in Feb.), and selected Boat of the Year in France, home of both Beneteau and Dufour.

You are considering two good boats. The Beneteau is obviously a very popular boat. I think you will be happy either way. 

Side note:I have a "thing" for entering 
a harbor being a little more unique as opposed to just another whatever, but that is more of a personal taste.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am overall very impressed with the Dufour models. 

I am going to France sometime in early 06'' for a Dufour factory tour as we are also considering a Dufour 40 over the Beneteau 40.7 I do like the Beneteau 40.7 and there seems to be a lot of them at least on Lake Michigan. 

In general, I am not a real big Beneteau fan to begin with. I like them enough to own one as much as other brands but that is about it. 

When it is all said and done, the Dufour 40 will come in a bit closer to $300,000 than $200,000. This is more than I wanted to spend as well. I am still doing homework but am very excited about the prospects of owning a Dufour. 

The 365 has a lot of things going for it. As much as I like the design, the boat is just a little small for me as I already have a 36'' boat. The design offers a very good flow with a lot of storage and convenience. I do like the idea of a complete forward cabin as opossed to a standard "Vee" berth configuration. The 40 is designed the same in the same fashion. 

The Dufour is a little pricy, true but in my opinion, it does not compete with the Beneteau in terms of market segment. It is a different boat. It also has a lower profile and sleeker design; I guess a "sexier" look for lack of a better word. I had the opportunity to sail on a Dufour 44 out on the open ocean which really impressed me. 

The Dufour is Built to Bureau
Veritas specifications. Among other aspects of construction, no boat built with an interior liner will qualify. I advise looking into that as I think it is important to note. The Dufour is CE Offshore Category "A". The boats will not disappoint either one of us I don''t think.

If it means anything to you, the Dufour 365 was nominated boat of the year by Cruising World, (winner announced in Feb.), and selected Boat of the Year in France, home of both Beneteau and Dufour.

You are considering two good boats. The Beneteau is obviously a very popular boat. I think you will be happy either way. 

Side note:I have a "thing" for entering 
a harbor being a little more unique as opposed to just another whatever, but that is more of a personal taste.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am overall very impressed with the Dufour models. 

I am going to France sometime in early 06'' for a Dufour factory tour as we are also considering a Dufour 40 over the Beneteau 40.7 I do like the Beneteau 40.7 and there seems to be a lot of them at least on Lake Michigan. 

In general, I am not a real big Beneteau fan to begin with. I like them enough to own one as much as other brands but that is about it. 

When it is all said and done, the Dufour 40 will come in a bit closer to $300,000 than $200,000. This is more than I wanted to spend as well. I am still doing homework but am very excited about the prospects of owning a Dufour. 

The 365 has a lot of things going for it. As much as I like the design, the boat is just a little small for me as I already have a 36'' boat. The design offers a very good flow with a lot of storage and convenience. I do like the idea of a complete forward cabin as opossed to a standard "Vee" berth configuration. The 40 is designed the same in the same fashion. 

The Dufour is a little pricy, true but in my opinion, it does not compete with the Beneteau in terms of market segment. It is a different boat. It also has a lower profile and sleeker design; I guess a "sexier" look for lack of a better word. I had the opportunity to sail on a Dufour 44 out on the open ocean which really impressed me. 

The Dufour is Built to Bureau
Veritas specifications. Among other aspects of construction, no boat built with an interior liner will qualify. I advise looking into that as I think it is important to note. The Dufour is CE Offshore Category "A". The boats will not disappoint either one of us I don''t think.

If it means anything to you, the Dufour 365 was nominated boat of the year by Cruising World, (winner announced in Feb.), and selected Boat of the Year in France, home of both Beneteau and Dufour.

You are considering two good boats. The Beneteau is obviously a very popular boat. I think you will be happy either way. 

Side note:I have a "thing" for entering 
a harbor being a little more unique as opposed to just another whatever, but that is more of a personal taste.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am overall very impressed with the Dufour models. 

I am going to France sometime in early 06'' for a Dufour factory tour as we are also considering a Dufour 40 over the Beneteau 40.7 I do like the Beneteau 40.7 and there seems to be a lot of them at least on Lake Michigan. 

In general, I am not a real big Beneteau fan to begin with. I like them enough to own one as much as other brands but that is about it. 

When it is all said and done, the Dufour 40 will come in a bit closer to $300,000 than $200,000. This is more than I wanted to spend as well. I am still doing homework but am very excited about the prospects of owning a Dufour. 

The 365 has a lot of things going for it. As much as I like the design, the boat is just a little small for me as I already have a 36'' boat. The design offers a very good flow with a lot of storage and convenience. I do like the idea of a complete forward cabin as opossed to a standard "Vee" berth configuration. The 40 is designed the same in the same fashion. 

The Dufour is a little pricy, true but in my opinion, it does not compete with the Beneteau in terms of market segment. It is a different boat. It also has a lower profile and sleeker design; I guess a "sexier" look for lack of a better word. I had the opportunity to sail on a Dufour 44 out on the open ocean which really impressed me. 

The Dufour is Built to Bureau
Veritas specifications. Among other aspects of construction, no boat built with an interior liner will qualify. I advise looking into that as I think it is important to note. The Dufour is CE Offshore Category "A". The boats will not disappoint either one of us I don''t think.

If it means anything to you, the Dufour 365 was nominated boat of the year by Cruising World, (winner announced in Feb.), and selected Boat of the Year in France, home of both Beneteau and Dufour.

You are considering two good boats. The Beneteau is obviously a very popular boat. I think you will be happy either way. 

Side note:I have a "thing" for entering 
a harbor being a little more unique as opposed to just another whatever, but that is more of a personal taste.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sorry about the repeats... Computer did something. Don''t know what yet


----------



## Sailor-man (May 11, 2003)

Jeff .. To be fair ... If you have NOT had a chance to take a close look at the new Dufours ... suggest you stop opining to say that you like the build quality on the Beneteau First boats better. 

You seem to know your stuff, but an informed opinion on the Dufours would be of most interest. 

Take the time to check both the Dufour Performance and Grande''Large Series and post your views. The boats are getting great reviews in Europe and the Performance Series are winning a lot of races.


----------



## Sailor-man (May 11, 2003)

Anyone else want to weigh in on this debate?


----------



## Bluesmoods (Jul 8, 2001)

I also prefer the Dufour. 

The Dufour is built to a higher quality level than the Beneteau and is also a really nice very responsive sailing boat. 

The many construction and design advantages are discussed on the various web sites. You can also look up Felci Yacht Design on the Internet and see just who is behind the engineering. 

I would highly recommend trying to sail a Dufour if you can.

How do you say "Just do it" in French?


----------



## sasemr (Dec 21, 2006)

*Beneteau 373*

I am also thinking in getting a Beneteau 373, but I am concerned by several reviews about excessive helm and easy broach. Anyone with experience on this?

Santiago


----------

